# Hunter Friday



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Ugly looking radar for SoVT so I've pretty much decided on Hunter for tomorrow. See you on the West Side!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ugly looking radar for SoVT so I've pretty much decided on Hunter for tomorrow. See you on the West Side!



What's this pretty much stuff!?!  Pumped for tomorrow!


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Be sure those goats are nice and sharp. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Be sure those goats are nice and sharp. :lol:



You SOB.  I was more concerned about the wax than the edges.  I was slightly inebriated last night when I was PM'ing yout tools.  But you have to admit, 105 underfoot should do a nice job tomorrow.  The should help me a bit in the deep since the deepest I have skied prior to this was 8-10" :-o


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> The should help me a bit in the deep since the deepest I have skied prior to this was 8-10" :-o



Ski steep stuff and commit to the fall line. Stay balanced, turn smooth (no hard chops). My max is about 18" which is what we'll likely see on top of the 30" from yesterday. :-o Losing a ski is a real possibility... :lol: Good problem to have.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ski steep stuff and commit to the fall line. Stay balanced, turn smooth (no hard chops). My max is about 18" which is what we'll likely see on top of the 30" from yesterday. :-o Losing a ski is a real possibility... :lol: Good problem to have.



People were losing skis yesterday... sucked...


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


>



take a look at 2:05.  there are multiple skiers down struggling to get upright.  love it!  that will be me tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> take a look at 2:05.  there are multiple skiers down struggling to get upright.  love it!  that will be me tomorrow.



i saw that.. LOL.. that'd be me too, not worthy for knee deep pow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i saw that.. LOL.. that'd be me too, not worthy for knee deep pow.



The only thing that can make you worthy is skiing this chit so that next time you are worthy...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> The only thing that can make you worthy is skiing this chit so that next time you are worthy...



i prefer to read about it and look at pictures.. then i'll be mentally ready


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2010)

Better bring your powder cords.  Looks like Hunter it is!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be at Whiteface with less snow...Arrgh! Better than no snow!


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone posted this on Hunter's Facebook page:

"do u guys carry ski blades? i was also wondering about prices. I am super excited about coming to hunter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is just so beautiful!!!!!"

Ski blades on 40" of powder? :blink: Let us know how you make out with that. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Someone posted this on Hunter's Facebook page:
> 
> "do u guys carry ski blades? i was also wondering about prices. I am super excited about coming to hunter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is just so beautiful!!!!!"
> 
> Ski blades on 40" of powder? :blink: Let us know how you make out with that. :lol:



:lol:  I hope that was a joke on the FB page.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Someone posted this on Hunter's Facebook page:
> 
> "do u guys carry ski blades? i was also wondering about prices. I am super excited about coming to hunter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is just so beautiful!!!!!"
> 
> Ski blades on 40" of powder? :blink: Let us know how you make out with that. :lol:



That was me, I want some of those fat ones. 8)


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

From Facebook:


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2010)

Taking a cue from you guys, I've bailed on VT for tomorrow but am thinking of heading a little deeper into the Catskills. Plattekill anyone? Steep, Deep and only $30.00 bucks tomorrow.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 25, 2010)

posted in wrong thread plz delete


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope its great!!...cant wait for the report!!



steveo


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2010)

They're stuck in traffic on 84 near the Taconic. Moved 10 ft total in the last hour and a half...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 26, 2010)

severine said:


> They're stuck in traffic on 84 near the Taconic. Moved 10 ft total in the last hour and a half...



Harsh...

-w


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just talked to grassi....stuck in traffic for 3 hours not moving


----------



## WJenness (Feb 26, 2010)

Are we there yet?

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2010)

They finally got on the Taconic around 10:30AM, after being stuck maybe 1 mile from it for nearly 4 hours.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2010)

They're finally almost there. Good thing they set out at 5AM....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

From Hunter Facebook page

_NEWSFLASH: Westway/44 is officially open! 5ft+ here at Hunter! Come and get it folks!_

Looks like they got there just in time.


----------

